# Theoretische Informatik - Automat für Vergleich von Dualzahlen



## Angewandter_Informatiker (31. Okt 2015)

Hey Leute! Folgende Aufgabe ist zu lösen:










Mein Lösungsansatz:





würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen!


----------



## Flown (1. Nov 2015)

Du brauchst auch noch transitions für {0, 1} bei q4 auf sich selbst, sonst sieht das schon richtig aus.


----------

